# Brewcraft #15 Brew Booster?



## husky (14/1/10)

Anyone know the ratio of dextrose, malt and corn syrup? Its the 1kg bag
cheers


----------



## jyo (14/1/10)

husky said:


> Anyone know the ratio of dextrose, malt and corn syrup? Its the 1kg bag
> cheers



I think 500g dex, 250 corn 250 ldme.
Cheers, John.


----------



## Uncle Fester (14/1/10)

husky said:


> Anyone know the ratio of dextrose, malt and corn syrup? Its the 1kg bag
> cheers



Too much and too little of everything

Go for a liquid malt instead. The second most beneficial thing you can do for a K&K IMHO after a handful of hops in the fermenter.

/Fester Out.


----------



## husky (14/1/10)

yeah, I now agree about the malt instead, however im putting past brews through some programs to see what the IBU's % etc are like so I can try relate back to them. I recently did a brewcraft LCPA clone that had this booster so just need the rations to put in the program.
cheers


----------

